

TED Talk: Lessons from the 1918 flu - stcredzero
http://www.ted.com/talks/laurie_garrett_on_lessons_from_the_1918_flu.html

======
stcredzero
The really striking thing about this talk: How the 1918 pandemic went around
the world once and was no big deal, but then it came around again. There are
copies of US Army memos bascially saying this. Then it went around the world
again and killed tens of millions.

The takeaway: the flu is unpredictable. There's no way we can know what will
happen!

I'm surprised no one has developed drugs to tackle the "cytokine storm."
Perhaps some biotech startup could make a killing with this.

